# Best rod for surf fishing???



## Cracker

What would be the best choice in a surf rod for distance throwing 2 to 4 oz.??


----------



## nb&twil

http://pennreels.com/products/rods/surf-rods/prevail-surf
Excellent rod for the price. It's also tough to beat an old Ugly Stik surf rod. Hope your search goes well and you get on some fish!


----------



## Pompano Joe

Now you went an opened a big can of worms! What reel do you have in mind? Best bang for the buck or best, period?

I saw the new Penn recently. Looks really good. Would like to chunk something with it.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I use and prefer the Shimano Tiralejo rods, as far as reels I use Daiwa saltiga surf, its an amazing combo, theres a few guys on here that have used it and they will tell you its impressive.


----------



## Charlie2

*'Best Surf Fishing Rod'??*

It's the one that you don't have yet! 

Old Favorites never die, they just fade away. JMHO C2


----------



## Cracker

Pompano Joe said:


> Now you went an opened a big can of worms! What reel do you have in mind? Best bang for the buck or best, period?
> 
> I saw the new Penn recently. Looks really good. Would like to chunk something with it.


Im looking for the best rod for distance.


----------



## Cracker

Anyone know who sells team Alabama surf rods??? Been reading about them and they seen worth looking at.


----------



## Pompano Joe

IMHO...Carolina Cast Pro...hands down! Graphite, light weight and small diameter. I love mine. Important that you match it with a light reel.

Here are some others to consider. Breakaway rods are great purpose made rods as well, but built heavy for what we do around here. If you're chunkin' 8 'n bait, this is a good choice. Daiwa makes some great surf rods, too: Balistic Surf, Emcast, Interline...I've owned an emcast and really liked it, good bang for the buck, but a little heavy. Lamiglas has the Ron Arra Pro Surf...it's off the charts, quality and price. Never had one, probably never will. 

Speaking of best bang for the buck...you can find the 11' Star Ariel surf rod for about $75.00. I fished with these for a season. Good rods. A guy I fish with still uses them and they've held up well. The Ande Tournaments are around the same price. I have a friend that has 5 or 6 of these and loves them. Another friend recently got a 9' Bass Pro Shop store brand rod that looks incredible and feels right, though I've only chunked it a couple of times. About $100.

The only rod I have had issues with is the Penn Powerstick. Great light weight rods, but I broke two casting under the specified weight limit. Good news is Penn stands behind their product line. You can take that to the bank!

Wow! Sorry I got carried away. I'm a little passionate about surf gear.


----------



## Cracker

Thanks joe...


----------



## Firedawg

I love the Rainshadow SU1386 with a Tica Dolphin or Daiwa Emblem reel, it casts a mile with minimal effort!!! If price is no object the CTS S-8 Surf is the best surf rod I've ever owned for throwing 2 - 4oz! I have the 11'6" and it will cast unbelievable distances!


----------



## Charlie2

*Team Alabama Surf Rods*



Cracker said:


> Anyone know who sells team Alabama surf rods??? Been reading about them and they seen worth looking at.


I have both TASR and Black Mamba f you want to look at one. PM me for telephone number of dealer. Check them out. C2


----------



## Alexandre11

The best Surf rods from 10 to 12 feet long like the St Croix Premier model capable of slinging 6 ounces of lead weight plus a bait up to 100 yards beyond the breaking surf are seen up and down the beach a heavy duty spinning reel is the usual reel found on these rods and this is best for the surfboard fishign rod....


----------



## AustinP

You could always get a 14' CUI Big Water Blank and build it up, im sure it would work good ;]


----------



## Tcheeks38

I don't know if this thread is still alive but i've got a 10ft. Penn torque surf rod for sale 95bucks only used to practice casting 4-5oz pyramids which it absolutely hurls and i actually fished it once (didn't catch anything) they are 128$ new with tax and mine is practically new


----------

